# Coopers bring out a new seasonal range of tap beer



## Ducatiboy stu (30/4/16)

In other news from my local Coopers rep...

Coopers are bringing out a seasonal range of tap beer only, in limited numbers of 1200-1500 kegs total per batch, with only 1 batch changing every 2 months

Each batch will be a different beer

The first is to be an IPA....( I think thats what he said..he had filled me full of pale, so memory is a bit rough )

So for pubs with a swinging tap you can expect to see a different beer every 2 months

Naturally, my local with be having these beers on tap


----------



## sp0rk (30/4/16)

Huh, I asked about it on the tour last week and was told they wouldn't be doing any experiments :/
Might have to see if Warners At The Bay will be getting a few kegs in for growler fills


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/4/16)

sp0rk said:


> Huh, I asked about it on the tour last week and was told they wouldn't be doing any experiments :/
> Might have to see if Warners At The Bay will be getting a few kegs in for growler fills


From what I was told, they arent experimental beers, just limited release beers


----------



## Bribie G (30/4/16)

Did he mention at all what's happening with Brooklyn Brewery? Coopers announced a while ago that they were going to BUL but nothing since.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/4/16)

Bribie G said:


> Did he mention at all what's happening with Brooklyn Breweries? They announced a while ago that they were going to BUL but nothing since.


He has mentioned that in the past...

It may be tied in with the new malting plant


----------



## sp0rk (30/4/16)

They're already brewing them here under licence


----------



## Bribie G (30/4/16)

Have you spotted any?


----------



## soundawake (4/6/16)

Drank the Coopers Brew A IPA. 6%, 60IBU. The beer was marketed as a cloudy ale... and boy was that an understatement. It was a slurry. A soup. I spoke to the bar manager about it, they pour only Coopers so they know how to handle the kegs. Stored upside down before tapping, keg rolled before tapping.The manager shrugged his shoulders and said he didn't know why it was so thick. Light barely passed through it.

Yeast character was very dominant. Subtle dry hop aroma. Very subtle.

Over all, was underwhelmed.


----------



## lost at sea (4/6/16)

ive had that happen to a standard coopers pale on tap at a local a few years ago, seriously looked like pea and ham soup (minus the ham) i drank mine, my mate pussed out, never seen it happen again.


----------



## soundawake (5/6/16)

I should add that other people have tried the IPA at different venues and all have reported the same murky beer.


----------



## xenon2000 (5/6/16)

Bribie G said:


> Did he mention at all what's happening with Brooklyn Brewery? Coopers announced a while ago that they were going to BUL but nothing since.


 The Brooklyn that is on tap locally here in SA (mainly at Coopers Alehouses) is brewed at Coopers, but all the bottles and cans are still imported. Apparently the Brooklyn guys were pretty underwhelmed with Coopers take on it , and did agree to let them produce the kegged version for local consumption but wont let them bottle or can it as the difference is quite prominent.


----------

